# Tugging Clipped Wing



## KinaNGeorgie (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, for those of you who didn't read my other post, I let my co-worker clip my budgie's wings last Saturday and now regret it. She clipped all his flight feathers.

The other day I saw him tugging of one of his wings pretty harshly and just figured he was straightening them out.

He did it a couple more times since then but today I observed him for a full 10-minutes chewing and pulling on the clipped stubs on one of his wings. He was pulling them so hard he lost balance twice. 

I've only seen him doing it after flapping around the cage, could he just not be used to the shortness? Could it be one of the stubs are poking him? Should I let him handle it on his own or take him to a vet?


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I would take him to the veterinarian, personally. I hope your budgie feels better 
I only let professionals clip my birds wings or people I extremely trust. I am no professional, but I still would get more consult (from an expert or veterinarian) for this strange behavior. 
I hope he feels better, and, like I said, this is a suggestion on what I would do


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The loss of his wings has effected his emotional state in a way, he can not understand why he can't fly as he did. To him he needs to preen them and get them back in shape , I hope he does get over this ,it could become harmful. I would take him to the avian vet and get them to look I hope the wings are not damaged. Please let us know how things go soon.


----------

